# Black Crusade: Angel's Blade



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I wonder will all the codexes get this treatment, and will GW use it as a way to update them without having to rewrite them. The £110 special edition sold out within hours.






















> A campaign supplement for Warhammer 40,000, containing a story from the beginning of the 13th Black Crusade from the perspective of the Blood Angels, featuring new rules content for that Chapter.
> 
> The Story
> 
> ...














> The Rules
> 
> The 136-page hardback Black Crusade: Angel’s Blade features a host of new rules content for Warhammer 40,000, to be used alongside Codex: Blood Angels:
> 
> ...












https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/WH40K-Angels-Blade-HB-ENGLISH


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As (seemingly) Heresy's only active Blood Angel player, I will vouch for our Faction's excitement. I have been clicking refresh every two seconds on my various browser tabs waiting rules leaks but it all looks pretty god damn OK to me regardless.

Death Company army? Fuck. Yes.


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

dont know why your should get new stuff when choas only got 3 new formations an the ones from other books into 1 with no relics or units or anything

GW STOP THE CHAOS HATE


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

loki619 said:


> dont know why your should get new stuff when choas only got 3 new formations an the ones from other books into 1 with no relics or units or anything
> 
> GW STOP THE CHAOS HATE


BA have gotten exactly zero from all the combined SM releases, now we finally get OK-ish Formations (from what I can tell anyway, my French is a little rusty) and CSM players across the Forums continue to complain. You know what? I don't care if it's justified because your Codex is unsatisfactory. Our Codex is almost as bad and this book doesn't seem to be changing it one bit as of this second.

CSM PLAYERS STOP YER BITCHING AND MOVE ON IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT.

ps. Loki you're cool, I'm merely venting (just like you are). It's not meant to be a personal gripe or anything sinister :drinks:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I guess I'll add to this since we're burgeoning with posts and attention here. Moar spoiled pages in French:

Linky.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

loki619 said:


> dont know why your should get new stuff when choas only got 3 new formations an the ones from other books into 1 with no relics or units or anything
> 
> GW STOP THE CHAOS HATE


To be fair after actually having a read and a think and also playing a game with the black crusade book it seems pretty solid. 
But the emo Angels in red have also fealt our long term GW shunning, so I for one hope they get some good stuff so I can really really hate them. >


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

From Faeit:



> First the upgrades.
> without any surprise,
> - Assault squad receive the same entry as vanilla : no JP, buy either the jumpack or the transport or leave them on foot. Evicerator available
> - Devastator : same thing, they have acces to cherubin and grav cannon.
> ...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> As (seemingly) Heresy's only active Blood Angel player...


(Sorry mate)

Super pumped though - I preordered it a while back, I think it's on its way over


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

ha! Welcome back @JAMOB. It's been a while.

There's a ton of amazing stuff in the book, don't trust the never-ending slew of haters elsewhere on the webz. I pretty much know all the rules from the book at this point and have been compiling the book from the various spoiler pictures I've found because torrents got hard. If they don't release a physical copy of an amalgamated 'dex I'll be picking up the supplement for sure.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

my BA friend is super excited for this release, probably about the same amount as I was with the CSM one.

*still waiting for the other 3 Demonkin books*


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There will be more for Chaos soon enough. See also: Fenris pt. 2 with Silver Towers raining down on the planet spoiler and Thousand Son plastic Heresy coming out with the new HH game.

I've been building DC for the last two days, two 6 man bolter squads with a power fist and power sword each. I also accidentally busted my old metal Lemartez's pistol hand off, was vexed, then realized that he was a shoe-in for a Death Company Chaplain with the Gilded Crozius with an easy addition of one Inferno Pistol. Jams. When I saw the rules for our Terminator Formation I almost sold my entire Deathwing army to fund one hell of a purchase. Defs picking up a box of Sanguinary Guard to roll with my existing unit and Dante for some charge-out-of-Reserve fun.

What are Tactical marines again? :laugh:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> What are Tactical marines again? :laugh:


Do Blood Angels even have those anymore?

The new formations look crazy though –I might actually start playing again :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, we do... but with a redundant bonus from the Strike Force and the Archangels Demi-Company as a Core option there's no real reason to take Tactical marines again; something I know a few people complained about when we got our current 'dex and saw Assault marines move to the Fast Attack section.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry that was a badly executed joke –they're still good for low key cinematic / fluffy games at least


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Really pumped about this! I know, I know, I'm a bit late considering that the book has been released some time ago, but I've still not managed to get my hands on it. Hopefully have the time to go pick up a copy today or tomorrow... 

But as a primarily BA player, I've been dusting off the old models and assembling/painting new ones ever since I first heard rumours of a new book. Really great to get an update to the rules. Hope that this trend continues and the "neglected armies" also get an update soon :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That's ok pal, I haven't bought the book yet either (though I plan to). Have you read a rundown of the Formations? I've been toying with the idea of writing one for Heresy but with so few BA players here I haven't had much reason to. Now that some have come (back?) out of the woodworks I could spend some time on it I suppose..


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, I had a bit of issues logging in, so I've not been able to post (hence just lurking around anonymously). But thanks to some helpful admins, I've been able to get new login info and get back to the forum 

And yes, I've read a bit about the new formations. That was one of the reasons why I'm really excited and been looking at what formations I would have stuff for and what I still need to get. If you have the time on your hands to write some sort of analysis on the formations, that'd be great! I haven't had a game in a while (the responsibilities of being a grown-up come in the way) so I'm a bit rusty on the rules side, hence anything that would help me get back in the game will be much appreciated! :grin:

- Loran


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll see what I can get done over the next couple days. "Real life" does tend to get in the way, hence my not using any of these Formations in-game just yet.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well....I actually managed to get one done this morning and the site ate it? Or it's pending approval in the tactica section. I dunno.

If it doesn't show up I'll try posting it again, thankfully I copy/pasted it before hitting post.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome, thanks mate! +rep :grin:

- Loran


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hm. Well since I don't feel like messaging a mod about this or trying to post the same thread every day, here's my article. If/when it does finally show up on the site I'll replace this wall of text with a link to the article itself.



Hello again! Thought I'd post this up as a start to a conversation for those of us with very little time for gaming but plenty of love for the game. I figure if we all start pooling our experiences we can develop better strategies and lists without being able to game every week.

I guess a good place to start it to cover all the Formations offered by the book, then to take a look at the Strike Forces those Formations (and some extra Auxiliary choices) can be taken as.

The Golden Host

Dante or the Sanguinor
2-5 units of Sanguinary Guard

From T2 this Formation can choose whether or not it arrives from Deep Strike, no rolls needed, and re-roll scatter dice. They can also preform disordered charges the turn they arrive.

This is awesome! The units don't get their charging bonuses but they're still SG and entirely equipped with power weapons. If you're really concerned about getting max attacks be sure to equip a banner, or take the Sanguinor instead of Dante for the extra attack bubble. Also don't overlook the decision of when to arrive from Deep Strike, because it happens on a turn-by-turn basis it gives us a great opportunity to counter-attack from Reserve with pretty solid accuracy (Dante's warlord trait/Descent of Angels reduces scatter plus a re-roll and you get your jump pack re-rolls charging in).

Chapter Ancients

3-5 Dreadnoughts, Furioso Dreadnoughts, or Furioso Librarians

Once per game at the beginning of a turn, the Dreadnoughts in this formation can A: pile in if they are in combat and attack like is was their assault phase or B: shoot as if it were the shooting phase. Neither actions change the way the model acts in the subsequent phases, it's just a movement swap. 

**I'm really unsure as to whether it's a one time thing for every model at once or each individual model**

This is a great way to get moar Dreadnoughts in the army, but I feel like the Well-timed Blow rule is very situational for our short range Dreads but quite nice for our ranged options (imagine them getting use! :laugh. The pile in rule could be nice if you find yourself tarpitted in combat with a bunch of enemies that won't get swept.

Battle Demi-Company

1 Captain or Chaplain
1 Command squad (if Captain taken)
1 Furioso Dreadnought (if Chaplain taken)
3 Tactical squads
1 Assault squad, Bike squad, Attack Bike squad, or unit of Land Speeders
1 Devastator squad
1 Dreadnought

If your warlord is from this Formation you can re-roll their trait and all units get the Red Thirst.

It's pretty much just good as a Core choice to get the Angel's Blade bonuses if you're really into it, but you could just use the Ball Strike Force from the Codex to cover any rules options offered. There's no bonus for taking a full Battle Company or even an option for it within this book (though there's the one that gives us ObSec on our Troops from the Codex it's entirely separate from these options) so unless you're trying to get the Angel's Blade bonuses without using the Archangel's Demi-Company I don't see a ton of use for this. 

Archangels Demi-Company

1 Terminator Captain
2 Furioso Dreadnoughts
5 units in any combination:
-Terminator squad
-Terminator Assault squad 
-Sternguard
-Vanguard

If your warlord comes from this Formation you can re-roll their trait, all units get Stubborn, and all units make Reserve rolls from T1 scattering D6" less.

This Formation makes me pretty happy, and is the chief reason two more Drop Pods have made their way into my list of things to get for my Bangles. It's a little annoying that you can only take the almost-a-named-character Terminator Captain as the leader of the Formation, his as the model comes loadout is mostly just sad. Still, it's a use for a model I would otherwise chop up into little bits and feed to my Deathwing. Anyway. This is a great way to put Sternguard/Vanguard anywhere you want on T1 with Drop Pods. Half your pods show up automatically and the rest get rolled for starting T1; you could end up with the whole Formation on the table and mishap free from a null deployment.

Archangels Orbital Intervention Force

3 units in any combination:
-Terminator squad
-Terminator Assault squad 

All units come in at the same time from Reserve, Assault Terminators can make a disordered charge and normal Terminators can shoot twice on the turn they arrive.

More assaulting out of Deep Strike! This Formation is pretty plug and play, though the lack of Reserve manipulation is kinda surprising. 

10th Company Ambush Force

3-5 units in any combination:
-Scout squad
-Scout Bike squad (must take cluster mine upgrade)

All units have the Precision Shot rule first turn, and if they set up via Infiltrate and don't have the Stealth rule they get Stealth until they do anything aside from shoot.

Camo Scouts with a 4+ cover out in the open so long as they stay in one place and shoot? ....sure thing. I'm not so interested in the Scout Bikes personally but this is an awesome way to scatter around some Teleport Homers that will be hard(er) to get rid of for an AOIF strike later in the game.

Death Company Strike Force

1 Death Company Chaplain
3 Death Company squads
1-3 Death Company Dreadnought

DC infantry and Dreadnoughts within 12" of the DCC from this Formation add 1 to their Attacks. 'Cuz DC don't have enough attacks already :biggrin: DC squads can take Stormravens as Dedicated Transports.

This is pretty much exactly the sort of change from the previous Strike Force Mortalis Formation we had access to that had two mandatory Dreadnoughts as well as a Stormraven. The DCC is kinda limiting in that they come with a jump pack and inferno pistol with no swapping options, but they reintroduce re-rolls to-wound on the charge for DC in the unit so I'm all for it. Plus the DC Relics are swanky, I'm most interested in the Gilded Crozius (S+2 AP3 M-C, lets DC in unit re-roll FnP rolls of 1).

Lucifer Armoured Task Force

1 Techmarine
3-5 units in any combination:
-Predator
-Baal Predator
1-3 units in any combination:
-Land Raider
-Land Raider Redeemer
-Land Raider Crusader

All units get Scout, all Predators and Land Raiders also get Overcharged Engines free of cost.

Fast Land Raiders, Scouting Baals...what is this, 5th edition? Love it. Love that there's a Baal and what I consider to be BA Sternguard in our Start Collecting box. Love that I actually have too many Land Raiders for this Formation, and that I out of nowhere bought a Techmarine years ago because I thought the model was awesome. What a way to plug an play some tanks in any army, though it really shines in a Lost Brotherhood Strike Force (I'll get to that later though). Given that we also now have access to vehicle squadrons this could easily mean 15 Predator tanks on the table, and I know someone somewhere can do that. Fast on Redeemers negates the downside of not being able to fire the flame cannons at full speed which sees them lose out to the choice of the Crusader frequently.

Stormraven Squadron

2-4 Stormraven Gunships

At the start of any of your turns (aside from the turn they arrive, because: rules) you can fire all of your missiles from all of your 'ravens at one target without any consequence to the rest of your turn. All available missiles must be fired, limited by a 72" range and LoS.

A nice buff and yet another thing that clears out our cluttered Heavy Support section when using a CAD or BSFD. 

I genuinely like all the Formations, though the Battle Demi-Company will be reserved for larger games where the whole collection pretty much needs to come out.

Next up come the Strike Forces, Angel's Blade and Lost Brotherhood. Neither of which can be really played under 1750 points due to the minimum requirements, but start to look very effective at 2k+. 

The Angel's Blade Strike Force

Re-roll warlord trait, Red Thirst (does not stack with Battle Demi-Company Red Thirst, meant to unlock it for the rest of the army's selections), and when a unit is reduced to half its starting numbers (rounding down if needed) it gains Zealot.

Command 0-5

The Golden Host
Chapter Ancients
Leaders of the Angelic Host
1 Terminator Captain, Captain Tycho, Librarian, Mephiston, Sanguinary Priest, Corbulo
0-1 Command squad
0-1 Stormraven​

Core 1+

Battle Demi-Company
Archangels Demi-Company

Auxiliary 1+

Archangels Orbital Intervention Force
10th Company Ambush Force
Death Company Strike Force
Lucifer Armoured Task Force
Stormraven Squadron
Rapid Assault Force
1-3 units in any combination:
-Assault squad
-Bike squad
-Attack Bike squad
-Land Speeder Squadron​Fire Support Force
1-3 units in any combination:
-Devastator squad
-Vindicator
-Whirlwind​

Playing the Battle Demi-Company as the Core choice for this army seems to me like a fluffy games only option. It would be a bit more useful if they received some other bonus than what the BSFD offers but they don't so the Archangel Demi-Company is pretty much the way and the light. At 2k I handily see it supported by the AOIF, or a Scout Formation and the Golden Host. It's also nice to pepper in Sanguinary Priests all over the place again, though they need to be strategically place so as not to hinder any of the Formation special rules regarding Reserve manipulation and bonuses upon arrival.

My favourite part of this whole book has got to be the Lost Brotherhood Strike Force though. What BA player isn't attracted to an army of Death Company?! ...well, not this guy anyway. Again, things look a lot better at 2k+ but this one can be slimmed down to 1k without looking too wimpy despite the low model count. 

Lost Brotherhood Strike Force

Re-rolls on trait with access to DC trait table, the Red Thirst, and during deployment after placing each unit from this detachment you may move it up to 6" as if in the movement phase. This is not a Scout move and units that arrive from Reserve do not get a bonus move. DC squads can take Stormravens as Dedicated Transports.

Command 1

Death Company Command
1-3 of the following:
-Astorath 
-Lemartez
-Death Company Chaplain​

Core 1+

Death Company Strike Force

Auxiliary 0-5

Archangels Orbital Intervention Force
10th Company Ambush Force
Lucifer Armoured Task Force
Stormraven Squadron
Rapid Assault Force
1-3 units in any combination:
-Assault squad
-Bike squad
-Attack Bike squad
-Land Speeder Squadron​

The thing this has going for it is speed. Sooo much speed. Jump DC can get 18" out of their deployment zone for their 1st turn charge, tanks from the LATF get the 6" move then their 12" Scout move then their movement phase as Fast vehicles; flamer tanks can basically alpha strike. Add in some dual multi-melta Land Speeders or some Assault squads with meltaguns in Drop Pods for some cheap and almost as fast anti-armour and you have what looks to be a really hard hitting army.

WHEW! That was a lot of typing. There will be more I'm sure once I start getting games in again, but don't hesitate to chime in with some input on how to best use the contents of this book :drinks:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome writeup NTAW! I'm excited that BA are BA again


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Indeed, an excellent write up! Really pumped! Unfortunately the local store was sold out of the book, so I'll have to wait a bit further for them to receive new stock as I want to support their business by purchasing through their store. But no biggie as I'm assembling and painting stuff while waiting :grin:

- Loran


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks guys :drinks: 

A couple of the Formations plug quite nicely into a CAD or BSFD at lower points levels, or work as standalone forces in their own right, but the Strike Forces really want to be played a little higher. Been talking about this stuff a lot elsewhere and I've seen and sculpted some decent lists at 1500-1850 but things start getting really heady at 2k+. 

...and then there's running Chapter Ancients in Drop Pods at 500 points :laugh:


----------

